# Android Mail Account Issue



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have three e-mail addresses set up on my Android phone. One of these has a notification sound set, so that I will know when I get a mail into that particular address. I've noticed that when I get a mail into that address, the sound is not played. When I go to *Settings/Accounts* and select *Email*, I can only see 2 of the three accounts (the one I'm not getting notifications for, is missing) SEE ATTACHMENT

However, when I then click on *Settings*, I can see all three.

Any ideas if this is part of my problem?

T


----------

